# Turn Order: Warped Episode 16: Ions and Hypospray



## GMMichael (Apr 24, 2017)

Super excited to see/hear some NEW being played.  Maybe you could post some timestamps of the good bits?


----------



## Lojak (Apr 24, 2017)

I have been slowly working my way through back episodes of this.  I have really enjoyed it.  Its very heavy on the roleplay and light on combat so far (I am up to like episode 3.3 I think).    While I think that may make it less effective as a showcase for N.E.W. (which I like and backed), it is a lot of fun to listen to.  

I wonder if Morrus would consider creating a video that focusses more on the mechanics of his game for teaching purposes.  Maybe walk through creating a character and walk through a combat or some skill uses.  Kind of a "how to."  Or maybe there already is one out there?  I very much want to convince the people I play with to play N.E.W. but worry they will balk at the learning curve.

Anyway, the game is a fun read and I am glad I backed it.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 25, 2017)

Lojak said:


> I wonder if Morrus would consider creating a video that focusses more on the mechanics of his game for teaching purposes.  Maybe walk through creating a character and walk through a combat or some skill uses.  Kind of a "how to."




Me? Yikes, that's not in my skill set. Nobody wants to watch me. I was lucky to discover these guys! They're awesome! 

If anybody did make such a video I'd love to see it!


----------

